# Welche Sitzkiepe zum Feedern/Matchen



## Symbol91 (21. September 2009)

Hi Leute ich will mir demnächst eine gute Sitzkiepe anschaffen zum Feedern und Matchen (sehr selten zum Stippen).
Ich hatte noch nie eine Sitzkiepe und weiß daher nicht welches Modell dafür geeignet ist, also wo man z.B. so ein "Feederarm" oder was das ist (diesen länglichen angelständer) anbringen kann.
Es sollte auch ein Fußpodest haben und stabil sein (am besten eine Kiepe wo es auch ersatzteile nachzukaufen gibt falls mal ein teleskopbein kaputt geht oder so).
Dann fürs Matchen braucht man wiederum ein anderen Angelständer (oder??) da man die Matchrute ja ins bzw. kurz übers Wasser legt und nicht wie beim Feedern Hochkant oder schräg.
Könnt ihr mir da en paar schöne Modelle nennen ? Preislich sollte sie nicht über 500 Euro gehen .
Falls meine Anforderungen zu hoch sind sagt es mir kenne mich mit den Dingern nämlich nicht aus 
Bitte um Antwortenn   THX !!!


----------



## Borg (21. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe zum Feedern/Matchen*

Da wird Dir vermutlich jeder was anderes empfehlen ....ich selber habe ein Kiepe von Mosella (Modell Xedion). Die hat auch ein Fußpodest und lässt sich individuell nach seinen Wünschen zusammenstellen. Ich benutze sie zum Feedern, Matchen und Stippen...Kostet in der Ausführung, wie ich sie habe, round about 300,- €.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## gründler (21. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe zum Feedern/Matchen*

.......


----------



## Fischmaster (21. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe zum Feedern/Matchen*

Für diesen Preis würde ich mir eine Rive Xt 451 oder 400 holen das tu ich auch, super stabil .


----------



## Tricast (21. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe zum Feedern/Matchen*

Wenn Du nicht Markengläubig bist dann kaufe dir eine Rive mit 25mm Beinen und Transportsystem. Jeder bietet Zubehör in 25 mm an und für die Kiepe gibt es von Rive selbst für die kleinsten Sachen Ersatzteile. Besorge dir einen Rive-Katalog und schaue dir das mal in Ruhe an.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fischmaster (21. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe zum Feedern/Matchen*

http://www.matchangler-shop.de/rive-katalog-index.htm

Hier is der Online-Katalog brauchste dir auch ned ma zu holen :m


----------



## Symbol91 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe zum Feedern/Matchen*

Also von Rive die sin am Besten (bzw am stabilsten) un gibt viel ersatzteile und zubehör ? also ein feederarm/setztkescherhalterung (vil au en schirmständer?) un so ne halterung für stippen und matchangelständer ? 
Wäre toll ^^ mit den ganzen bezeichnungne im Katalog kann ich nit ganz soviel anfangen also weiß nit was wofür genau is (außer den feederarm^^)
Sons hatte ich mir die von browning angeguckt   die seatbox competition oda seatbox feeder (finde browning von den ruten her klasse) aber wie siehts mit den kiepen aus ?
Stabil ? viele Ersatzteile? viel zubehör???
Thx für die vielen antworten DDD


----------



## Fischmaster (21. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe zum Feedern/Matchen*

Bei Rive bekommst du jedes kleine Teil, selber jeden kleine Schraube !

Hier wenn was verloren geht :

http://www.matchanglershop.de/shop/Sitzkiepen/RIVE-Ersatzteile:::20_26.html

Anbauteile :

http://www.matchanglershop.de/shop/Sitzkiepen/RIVE-Anbauteile:::20_23.html

Fächer :

http://www.matchanglershop.de/shop/Sitzkiepen/RIVE-Faecher:::20_22.html


Kauf dir lieber eine D25 da musste ned alles von Rive kaufen der Ebay shop Ulli dulli hat da gutes Zeug zu hammer preisen und die passen alle 
Bei weiteren fragen einfach fragen ^^


----------

